# Dental Block in ER - Does anyone know



## toeknee713 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know the corect way to report a dental block done in the emergency room?  I'd appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 24, 2008)

someone posted this same question the other day, and i posted it a few months ago,, i have gotten several answers, the last answer i got was to use 64402, the only CPT i found was a Dental code but i can't seem to find it again, i don't have a HCPCS book, but if you get any feedback let me know,


----------

